# Profile Aquatic Plant Soil vs.



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

What is the difference between Profile Aquatic Plant Soil:

http://www.profileproducts.com/lawn/lawn_3.html

and Profile Turface MVP?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

I think the difference is cost. There may be some minor differences, but I've heard of both being used for aquariums.


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you. I've not seen any difference mentioned anywhere, so naturally wondered because Seachem Onyx Sand and Seachem Gray Coast Calcite appear to be identical also. Seems companies are marketing products for multi-applications.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What about the Shultz brand. That is what I can find here


----------

